# Daily Bread Of Life!!



## ozofeteam

Hard to find is the jar,
I am a lonely jaguar,
I am the hangover,
Pain rains in my puzzle,
Daily bread give unto me wise eyesight,
I try to be a cooker,
Smile does cost me,
I'm lost in the most of me,
Daily bread of my forgiveness,
Untie in me sadness,
Ain't no longer scenic,
Lost is my valise of life,
Sun of western mild give me a season,
For i grow up with a suggestion.


----------



## TL Murphy

Very interesting rhymes. I like  the mix of end rhymes and internal rhyme. 

The play in "The Lords Prayer" brings a certain gravity to the poem. I don't think the archaic "unto" adds anything. I would cut it.

 Why the reverse syntax on the first line? It feels forced. Given the liberal use of internal rhyme in this poem, I think the endthyme here isn't worth forcing the line. Normal syntax would sound better:

The jar is hard to find
I am a lonely jaguar.

Strong poem.


----------



## Gumby

I like this, oz. I read it out loud and it has a good feel. For me, the only word that felt off was the ain't. I'm not sure why, maybe because it interrupted the solemn feeling that the rest of the poem gave me and it might just be a personal preference for me. I also think it could do with a few commas in some of the lines. Good poem.

Daily bread, give unto me wise eyesight,

Sun of western mild, give me a season,


----------

